# I'm looking for a copy of instructions for removing and replacing link couplers



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I guess the title says it all. I have a number of cars and one loco that I want to put back to the original link couplers and have been researching for the best tool for my needs and budget. I would like to see a set of instructions before deciding what to do so I have an idea of what I'm in for. 

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Check this out and let me know if you need more.....


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent! Thank you, now I have an idea of what I need and what to order, I think. I have something to use as a backing plate and I won't be removing any pins only installing new ones so if I'm right I need the link coupler setting tip which I believe is Portlines #112? Can anyone verify that or is there something better?.

Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Excellent! Thank you, now I have an idea of what I need and what to order, I think. I have something to use as a backing plate and I won't be removing any pins only installing new ones so if I'm right I need the link coupler setting tip which I believe is Portlines #112? Can anyone verify that or is there something better?.
> 
> Larry


I believe you're right on that # Larry. There is a trick to setting the link coupler.I broke 4-5 before I got it right..


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I got some pins, links, and the punch from Portlines a couple of days ago so I gave it a shot today. I did one caboose (no weight link) and one loco tender (black weight link). It worked like a champ. The only problem I'm having is getting the punch off after crimping the pin. Both times the punch was stuck and required a gentle tap with a hammer and screwdriver to pop it off. Not sure why that's happening.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> I got some pins, links, and the punch from Portlines a couple of days ago so I gave it a shot today. I did one caboose (no weight link) and one loco tender (black weight link). It worked like a champ. The only problem I'm having is getting the punch off after crimping the pin. Both times the punch was stuck and required a gentle tap with a hammer and screwdriver to pop it off. Not sure why that's happening.


Mine does the same thing. I believe it's because of the "star" pattern the face of the punch makes on the pin boss.. I grease mine up before I use it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Grease!! Of course, good tip Flyernut!


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I finished up all the reconversions from knuckle back to links today and even with some lube the punch still stuck. No big deal and I'm done anyway (for now at least). I had one car that had a brass weight on one end and all the links I had were black weights. Then I noticed one of them wasn't slightly dished like the rest so I took a chance and scratched it with my pocket knife and lo & behold it was brass under black paint. As the saying goes, sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> I finished up all the reconversions from knuckle back to links today and even with some lube the punch still stuck. No big deal and I'm done anyway (for now at least). I had one car that had a brass weight on one end and all the links I had were black weights. Then I noticed one of them wasn't slightly dished like the rest so I took a chance and scratched it with my pocket knife and lo & behold it was brass under black paint. As the saying goes, sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.


Mine sticks too even with the grease or oil, but it seems to come off a little better than without any lube.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can visualize my first attempt....whack it with a hammer and grease flies into the wife's curtains near my desk. Guess where the next whack of the hammer goes.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I can visualize my first attempt....whack it with a hammer and grease flies into the wife's curtains near my desk. Guess where the next whack of the hammer goes.....


Don't worry, buddy, I got your back!:smokin:


----------

